# deep droping 8/20



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

mike and ron i left navy point on the reel jiggy around 5 am headed to the marathon toget our quick jack limit i boated 3 nice keepers real quick ron boated a small almaco and a king for bait so off we go on our 20 mile run nto our deepdrop spots we quickly got a couple blulines moved a lil more got a couple longtails kept plugging away and managed 3 barrells 2 yellow edge one real nice snowy a couple bearded bartulas couple more longtails and a yft about 20 final tally was 3 barrels 6 longtails 1 yft 2 yellow edge 1 snowy 1 golden 4 bluelines 3 ajs 1 29# almaco that i caught on bottom in 650-700' 1 small almaco 4 chicken dauphin and a pompano dauphin


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

sorry for the half a$$ report i had a good detailed report all worked up and the site was having issues on su


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pics tell it all. Looks like a good trip. How are the barrel fish for eating? I've never tried them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report.

Joey, the barrels are good eating but very mild. They have a very firm meat and I like to cut them into nuggets for deep frying. Judging from what I see in the pic, the Brotulas you caught look more like Hake, which are usually caught while deep dropping as well. Hard to tell from you're pic though.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

The barrels are good and like said a really firm meat I like to pan sauté them with olive oil. The bertulas were still in the cooler with the other jacks those are tiles on the table


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

nice catch! looks like a good day deep dropping


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah. I couldn't really tell from the pic, just looked like a small something off to the side there. The reason I stated that is because most Brotula posted on here are actuallly Hake. Some say "who cares" but others like me like to know exactly what they're catching.

For those who might want to see the difference between the two.

Small Brotula on top, the spots often fade in the adults but the body remains the same. Hake on bottom. Note the small tail, which although kinda buried in the pic, is rounded off whereas the Brotula's comes to a tapered point.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the I'd it was hake


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

what is a pompano dolphin?


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Wished that came from my boat, nice catch!:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a schoolie dolphin. I don't remember what the differences are. I know the males and females have rounded heads.


----------

